# SAMBA Fileserver auf SuSE 9.3 installieren



## Pump3r (23. September 2005)

So ich hab das Tutorial mal ein bisschen korrigiert und die Rechtschreibfehler entfernt.


Hier mal das Tut als .pdf.
SAMBA Fileserver auf SuSE 9.3 installieren


----------

